# cleaning waste tank 748



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,right the next challange is the waste tankon our 748,the bathroom sink and shower do not get used much at the moment and a smell sometimes comes from plug hole on both,i have now left the drain tap open and that is smelling.
how do you get rid of the smell/clean out the tank.
thanks
dave


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dave

The cheapest coke/cola you can find. 2 x 2lt bottles with a little water and go for a drive. Will sort the smell out, remember to put all the plugs in the sinks/shower tray when on the move to cut out the smell.

Regards

Dick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope you have a strong stomach!!!!!

I recently cleaned my waste tank. Eight years of accumulated crud is not nice.  

I had a very slow draining kitchen sink and a faulty waste tank sender unit. I fixed the sink with drain clearing fluid (drain buster, I think it was called). I unscrewed the top of the tank and then removed the level sender unit. It was thick with gunge and that was the problem. Once cleaned it was working properly.

My advice is to get a bottle brush to shove up the pipe from the kitchen sink to clear it where it enters the tank. Forget about using anything to clear the gunge, it does not work fully. I have used various things (Domestos, Milton etc.). Put some Marigolds on and get stuck in with a cleaning cloth. Remove your level sender unit and give it a good clean.

There is a small drain plug which is attached by a chain to the top screw cover. The chain will be minging with gunge because you never need to pull the plug.

Good luck. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste*

Hi

I occasionally travel with the waste tank full and a couple of bottles of bleach slopped in there too.

I was under the van about two weeks ago and removed the access cover to the waste tank - all in all it was not too bad, but I had a poke about in there with an old brush and then tipped a bucket of water down the sink thereby allowing all the gunge to drop into another bucket under the inspection hole.

Not a nice job but probably better for being done.

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get a hose and try a back wash through the underneath inspection cap.

Its not a mucky job as there is a good lip on the aperture which stops the dirty water coming back at you.
Use a garden jet/spray on the hose and direct it 360 degrees. Then switch off the hose and drain into a bucket via the normal drain cock.

I actually did this on a campsite in France and was surprised how easy and quick it was.

If the tank is held in place by straps and if you want to do the ultimate clean drop the tank and detach for a really good clean.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Get a hose and try a back wash through the underneath inspection cap.
> 
> Its not a mucky job as there is a good lip on the aperture which stops the dirty water coming back at you.
> Use a garden jet/spray on the hose and direct it 360 degrees. Then switch off the hose and drain into a bucket via the normal drain cock.
> ...


The waste tank is sited between the double floor on the Burstners and would be a pig of a job to remove. On the 747, it is below the dinette and any splashback would be bad.

My problem was not with a smell, as I killed that off with bleach etc. You can get a 'skin' forming in the tank which can periodically fall away from the sides of the tank. This is what had stopped my sender unit working.

It might be possible to get rid of some of the crud by using hot water and degreaser and then having a short run out in the van.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*waste water*

Hi All

I clean my tank every 2 months or so as I fulltime. After 4 years I have evolved the method as follows.

1. Drain tank.
2 Open inspection hatch, garden hose in and spray everywhere inside the tank. 
3. Fill tank with water from garden hose, leaving room for 5ltrs.
4. Pour in 5 ltrs of cheap 'bio' clothes washing liquid.
5. Drive for about 20 miles then drain.

Clean tank and no smells.

Neil


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I have no idea how effective it is, but in theory it's OK. :roll: 

When we leave our final pitch and set out for home I run all the remaining hot water down the sink along with some of the biological washing liquid we use to stop the smell (also used in the loo cassette.)

Then drive home and stop over the drain in the front drive.

It has to help, but the inspection cap on our waste tank on the top (!!) so I would have to remove the tank to check how cruddy it is inside.

Dave


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*waste water*

Fortunatley I just have to lift a panel in the floor of my m/h to get to the waste tank inspection hatch. I do not know for certain but assumed (I know that is dangerous to do) all Burstners had the same system.

Neil


----------

